# Adobe releases Lr 2015.9



## mcasan (Mar 7, 2017)

Adobe released Lr 2015.9 today plus corresponding update to ACR. The contents are bug fixes and new camera support.  
For my E-M1 II Lr now seems to open the large high res ORF. But it seems to ignore the ORI file. IMHO that is a half ass solution. I will stick with DxO Optics as it opens both sizes of ORF plus ORI.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 8, 2017)

You can change the ORI extension to ORF (while renaming the file because it'll have the same name as the high res otherwise) and it'll import as another raw file. I'd just question why you're likely to want both though, when the ORI is (as far as I understand) just the first of the 8 shots used to create the high res ORF.


----------



## mcasan (Mar 8, 2017)

If the ORI has a better area in the image (no ghosting/blur) that the ORF has.....put them both into a layers and paint in the cleaner parts of the ORI.     Same as doing a depth of field stack and painting in only certain part of each layer to get the desired effect.    

So why the heck has Adobe not bothered?    If little DxO could do it weeks ago, huge Adobe should be able to do it now.


----------



## tspear (Mar 8, 2017)

mcasan said:


> So why the heck has Adobe not bothered?    If little DxO could do it weeks ago, huge Adobe should be able to do it now.



Priority. They larger and more complex the application (and Lr is a lot bigger and more complex then little DxO) the longer and harder the test cycle is.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 8, 2017)

Fair enough. I haven't seen a feature request for that, so search for feature request site, and if you can't find one, make sure you add it. I have the same camera but it's not something I'd have thought of to request either (but I haven't actually shot any high res with it yet.)


----------

